# SR20DE Boosted without JWT ECU, check it out



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello guys, I knew this guy from Tijuana, B.C. he`s like 1 hr from San Diego California. He`s got this nx2000, http://www.cardomain.com/id/nxgtr . he`s boosting with a T28HF of turbonetics, 370 cc inyectors, etc etc.He has dynoed the engine, 225 Hp with 7.8 psi of boost, and with out a JWT ECU, check it out and post. Now we know that we can turbo charged our babys with out spending that much on a turbo kit, i just got a t28 for 40 buck, a t3/t4 for another 40 (including oil lines and watter lines), a fmic for another 40 bucks, 370cc inyectors for 100 bucks, the rest it`s just work..


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Stock internals?
Stock cr?
Stock timing?


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

velardejose said:


> Stock internals?
> Stock cr?
> Stock timing?



Yes.
Yes.
no, 13 degrees


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

*Dyno Shits baby!!!!!!!!*




















Do we need more proof??????

keep posting guys!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't need proof, but if he's on stock ECU, that thing runs like crap from the larger injectors.....


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I think the numbers says it all, don`t you people think???


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nnoriega said:


> Do we need more proof??????
> 
> keep posting guys!!!!


I am curious as to where he got that chart that shows so much information? How can they read the actual things listed without sensors for them?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

pda dyno/laptop dyno software possibly.

wait...possibly an engine dyno? it keeps mentioning "brake hp" which is flywheel hp essentially....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wes said:


> I am curious as to where he got that chart that shows so much information? How can they read the actual things listed without sensors for them?


I was thinking the same thing... that's a lot of sensors and wires


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> pda dyno/laptop dyno software possibly.
> 
> wait...possibly an engine dyno? it keeps mentioning "brake hp" which is flywheel hp essentially....


BHP Not WHP.... BHP is commonly used in Europe, Austrailia, and I guess apparently Mexico.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well bhp technically is flywheel horsepower.....I remember looking it up about a month ago.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> well bhp technically is flywheel horsepower.....I remember looking it up about a month ago.


actually it's SAE net horsepower... technically...

So if that's correct and you subtract say 15% you're at around 190 whp on his numbers..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

eh, who else uses SAE crap except us? 

hell. i barely ever use SAE anything except oil, lol


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

still good number i think, 190 hp i think are good numbers, and yes, tijuana, Baja California it`s in mexico, so maybe thre`s where he can get all those numbers


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nnoriega said:


> still good number i think, 190 hp i think are good numbers, and yes, tijuana, Baja California it`s in mexico, so maybe thre`s where he can get all those numbers


OK but your asking what we think and I think it means nothing without details. Hows the car run/drive, hows the gas mileage, how is the around town drivability... What are the AF ratio's at low loads and at WOT in boost? 

Those numbers do not come from a simple dyno, you CANNOT measure most of the things listed on the dyno without aftermarket sensors as the OEM sensors cannot monitor those items. 

Your screaming succes without a lot of information that will be useful to people who want everyday reliability out of their cars..


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I get your point, with JWT u don`t risk your engine at all, while having an all day-fun car to drive and preserve


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

so how is the overall drivability and reliability? i would imagine that there would be issues with fuel delivery even with an FMU.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, he says the car handles very well, daily drive to school, stores and at weekends street racing, he did that setup like 6 months ago, he didn`t tell me about gas milleage, and about issues like low fuel ratio or something like that, i don`t remember, I can`t help that much there.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nnoriega said:


> Well, he says the car handles very well, daily drive to school, stores and at weekends street racing, he did that setup like 6 months ago, he didn`t tell me about gas milleage, and about issues like low fuel ratio or something like that, i don`t remember, I can`t help that much there.


The point I guess is that if you cannot point out any other success other than the power he made then I wouldn;t shout it from the rooftops that it can be done and works perfectly. This should be backed up by real world data/experiences which we do not have here.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wes said:


> The point I guess is that if you cannot point out any other success other than the power he made then I wouldn;t shout it from the rooftops that it can be done and works perfectly. This should be backed up by real world data/experiences which we do not have here.


not to mention 190 whp power for a Turbo'd SR20 isn't exactly a Stop the Presses accomplishment.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

myoung said:


> not to mention 190 whp power for a Turbo'd SR20 isn't exactly a Stop the Presses accomplishment.


My low buck NA car makes more than that.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

my pathetic QG will make more than that at 9psi!


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

jajajajajajajajajajaja, ok guys, you all made your point, and made me understand it, it`s just that i thought that it was a very cool thing to have a powered sr20de with a low budjet, this guy is running 14.1 in 1/4 mile, I think is nice. And like me, i have almost everything to bosst up my baby, except the 600 buck for the JWT reprogram ecu, and all the parts cost me less than 150 bucks, I don`t want my engine to blow, of course not, 7 psi just to have fun, but safely, kick some asses time to time, and that`s it


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Ive spent 2100 bucks and Im running 370 RWHP.. Ive had some hook ups on engines parts and whatever but for what he did thats pretty cool. 
Ive got a T25 or 28 turbo sittin in my gurage. Traded a sub for it lol. Me and my friends hooked it up to a Lawn Mower and blew the head gasket on it LOL. I need to sell the Turbo soon before the seals go bad...


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

who`s he???? JWT=???? 320 wow, that`s cool, I wonder how my se-r will run with 320 hp, with the stock hp i`m having fun like hell, jejeje, but there`s a couple of srt4 and jetta 1.8 t that it would be nice to try, but right now i`m having a lot of fun


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

if case you guys didn't notice... it didn't make 8psi until 4500 rpms! Tuning is a bit off....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i think the funny part is you can make about 200whp for the ga bolt on turbo kit and jwt clutch... hahh... the ecu will just optimized air/fuel ratios makin the car run smooth throughout the powerband, so if he got the ecu, he would prolly make more power and have a better ride


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nnoriega said:


>


what software and hardware did you use to datalog and interpolate the data? dyno sheets are nice....what kinda 1/4 times and what MPH? thats a pretty good measure of a cars acceleration


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

You are the first one that say something positive about this guys setup, he`s running 13`s high, like 13.90, i dunno where we went to dyno his car, and he`s not using JWT reprogram ECU, The guys of the forum said that if he were using the JWT ECU he will probably be running better number, and better times, but i really don`t know, i`ll ask him


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

There was a dude named Ben on the sr20forum boards who boosted his classic se-r for around $1000 (no intercooler or ECU upgrade, I think he used a fpr though)


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I think that to gain like 40 hp boosting an sr20de, there`s no need of ecu upgrade, however, if you go for more that 40 hp, it`s necesary to upgrade the ECU, 40 hp it`s like 5 psi, 140 hp from a stock engine, plus 40 hp from a small turbo, I think it`s a fun car to drive result, U can keep the engine economy, have some extra streinght for the hills, and some trick under the hood to scare some honda guys, jajaja


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I remember seeing this car on sr20forums before. I guess he stopped painting everything in the engine bay silver and did some red. The cold side piping looks like it needs some work. Looks like he has flex tubing near the TB. I dont think its the greatest place to run the oil feed line but if it works then go for it. I also still dont get why he has a clutch switch activated BOV. His cardomain says he has a t3 but you said he has a t28hf? What type of fuel management is he running an FMU? Not trying to bash it or anything but 190whp on a t3 at 7.8psi isnt spectacular. But it looks like he did a good job though. Maybe ill see him sometime cause I live in SD.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I know, i read about a guy from the sr forums, that can take that amount of hp from hi`s se-r with stock inyectors and stock ECU, just using a t28, a nismo FPR and a greddy e-manage. 192 WHP I think.


----------

